# Which wheel set to spec on new Ribble? Rodi/ ITM?



## Altus (3 Mar 2012)

So just finalizing my order list for a Ribble Gran Fondo but unsure on the wheelsets they offer. Originally was going to choose the EVO but now thinking the ITM may be the better wheel. As this is the special bike builder I dont get the choice of Fulcrums unfortunately. Anyone got experience of these?

std fit 
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...i-Airline-4-Clinchers-Wheels-Pair/RODIWHFR200

+£18
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...Airline-Evo-Clinchers-Wheels-Pair/RODIWHFR220

+£28
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...-Road-Tri-ITM-Aero-24-Wheels-Pair/ITALWHFR130


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2012)

Hiya Altus...just mentioned this subject in my post re Ribble...if you're looking in Special bikes in Ribble, the prices quoted DONT include VAT. VAT is added at checkout.
Looking in Bikebuilder, the prices shown as you build your bike DO include VAT.

So, the point is, i think the Special section is just a tad cheaper by the time they add the VAT, but if you really want the Fulcrums, go to Bikebuilder, there's no difference (or very little) on the rest of the components. I just dont see the point of the Special section.

Edited to say, dsiregard this and see below ...


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2012)

I was confused at the time, just did a comparison...same bike, same spec in both sections. I think the Special section came out £50 cheaper.
So disregard the above although its true to a degree.


----------



## Altus (3 Mar 2012)

gbb said:


> Hiya Altus...just mentioned this subject in my post re Ribble...if you're looking in Special bikes in Ribble, the prices quoted DONT include VAT. VAT is added at checkout.
> Looking in Bikebuilder, the prices shown as you build your bike DO include VAT.
> 
> So, the point is, i think the Special section is just a tad cheaper by the time they add the VAT, but if you really want the Fulcrums, go to Bikebuilder, there's no difference (or very little) on the rest of the components. I just dont see the point of the Special section.


 

Are you sure about that? All the bikes I price up on special bikes are inclusive of VAT same with bike builder.

Difference is £65 on the same build for me but £100 by time I add the Fulcrum 7s and then makes it more than I can sneak past the wife.


----------



## Altus (3 Mar 2012)

Ok see our posts crossed


----------



## Altus (3 Mar 2012)

It works out better for me to buy the Fulcrums separately and sell on the ITM wheels probably.


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2012)

I think i'm going crazy 
You say bikes in Special Edition, the prices you see BEFORE going to checkout are inclusive of VAT.

I just did the same spec again on my bike in Special edition, then went to checkout...
£919 BEFORE going to checkout
£1102 AFTER going to checkout.
Thats the VAT...
Either way, you do save a bit in SE...but i was...and still am slightly confused


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2012)

Altus said:


> It works out better for me to buy the Fulcrums separately and sell on the ITM wheels probably.


 Bear in mind Merlin Cycles were doing some good deals on the 5s..i had a pair lat last year, £149. Excellent service from them. Taking off what you'd get for the Rodis...it could work out well.


----------



## Altus (3 Mar 2012)

You haven't got some wierd currency setting selected? channel islands for example?

I see this in the specials screen and its the same that goes through to checkout

Frame Ribble Gran Fondo Carbon Road Frame XXL (58cm C to Top)
Groupset Sram Apex White 10 Spd Groupset 
Show Groupset Data
Wheels ITM Aero 2.4 Wheels Pair 8/9/10 Shim
Handlebars Deda RHM 01 Bars White 46cm
Handlebar Stem Deda Zero 1 Stem White 130mm
Saddle CSN Superleggera K10 Saddle White
Seatpillar CSN Superleggera Alloy Seatpillar Black 31.6 400mm
Tyres Continental Ultra Sport Rigid Tyre 700x23mm Black/Black
Handlebar Tape Deda Cork Ribbon Handlebar Tape Black
Price excluding Pedals: £1,126.94
Approx Weight ex Pedals: 0.000
Pedals: No Pedals currently selected. 
Total Price inc Pedals: £1,126.94


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2012)

Wierd Altus, yep, UK currency selected. It did the same on my main PC yesterday (i'm on the laptop tonight).
Wierd..i think i'll give in and go to bed.

I see a rash of Ribble bikes being photographed and posted soon...
I ordered mine yesterday, 10 days delivery of course. I walked in from work this afternoon...i said to the wife 'has it come yet '


----------



## Altus (3 Mar 2012)

I'm still waiting for my employer to send payment to cyclescheme. The first approval happened about 3 weeks ago just been sat within a never end of internal approval stages since then. So hopefully next week the voucher will arrive and I can finally send it off and then start the wait proper for the bike to be built and shipped 

Would quite like to do the Peterborough 100k in April so fingers crossed it all goes through in time.


----------

